# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 18.02.2010 - 19.02.2010

## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\all users\документы\data vlados.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381, NOD32: Win32/Brontok.AI worm, AVAST4: Win32:Brontok-CE [Wrm] )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\all users\документы\моя музыка\моя музыка.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381, NOD32: Win32/Brontok.AI worm, AVAST4: Win32:Brontok-CE [Wrm] )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\all users\документы\мои рисунки\мои рисунки.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381, NOD32: Win32/Brontok.AI worm, AVAST4: Win32:Brontok-CE [Wrm] )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\all users\документы\shareddocs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381, NOD32: Win32/Brontok.AI worm, AVAST4: Win32:Brontok-CE [Wrm] )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\all users\документы\мои видеозаписи\мои видеозаписи.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381, NOD32: Win32/Brontok.AI worm, AVAST4: Win32:Brontok-CE [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ir -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Worm.Autorun.VHG, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-S [Wrm] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Cinmus.bkup -> c:\windows\system32\sysldr.cak ( DrWEB: Adware.Cinmus.11894, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Adware-gen [Adw] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Cinmus.bkxn -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\wmp\mtlrd.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!o5uBf, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-CN [Trj] )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.cg -> c:\program files\kgb\mpk.dll ( DrWEB: Program.KgbSpy.38 )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.do -> c:\program files\kgb\mpk.exe ( DrWEB: Program.KgbSpy.41 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.rlx -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6628508042-7370725219-122708488-4103\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.rzz -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9040496082-5713351967-754088048-4556\winncr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.WX, AVAST4: Win32:Zbot-MQO [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dbfs -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\6sqx42x1\scanner[1].zip ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dbfs -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\q0gzfanc\scanner[1].zip ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dbgu -> c:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.WowSub.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TJJ, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.AntiAV.T worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-BFB [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ddrf -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\6sqx42x1\scanner[2].zipTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ddrf -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\bgh5fuzm\scanner[1].zipTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ddrf -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\p8ig2u1z\scanner[1].zipTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Agent.ev -> c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.17025, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3027871, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.OZY trojan, AVAST4: Win32:OnLineGames-FPN [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.waxl -> c:\windows\temp\2843.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Qqpass.4097, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.emHea0rtlKm, NOD32: Win32/PSW.QQPass.NFW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.wbtp -> c:\windows\temp\205.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Qqpass.4097, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.emHeaOhbzYm, NOD32: Win32/PSW.QQPass.NFW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.wbtp -> c:\windows\temp\241.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Qqpass.4097, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.emHeaOhbzYm, NOD32: Win32/PSW.QQPass.NFW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.wbtp -> c:\windows\temp\1057.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Qqpass.4097, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.emHeaOhbzYm, NOD32: Win32/PSW.QQPass.NFW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.wbtp -> c:\windows\temp\2200.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Qqpass.4097, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.emHeaOhbzYm, NOD32: Win32/PSW.QQPass.NFW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.wbtp -> c:\windows\temp\3183.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Qqpass.4097, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.emHeaOhbzYm, NOD32: Win32/PSW.QQPass.NFW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.wbtp -> c:\windows\temp\495.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Qqpass.4097, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.emHeaOhbzYm, NOD32: Win32/PSW.QQPass.NFW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.wbtp -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\application data\dbg.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Qqpass.4097, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.emHeaOhbzYm, NOD32: Win32/PSW.QQPass.NFW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.wjk -> c:\windows\system32\t329129.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.23982, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.433259, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.OYU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:OnLineGames-FPN [Trj] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ikq -> c:\habttyze.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BrowseBan.252, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3197457, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.afbs -> c:\windows\system32\chhost.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.184, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.117811, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.afbs -> c:\windows\updated7.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.184, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.117811, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.aak -> o:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.aal -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.aam -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.aan -> d:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.Buzus.dfur -> c:\windows\system32\ufdmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35732, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.WX, AVAST4: Win32:Zbot-MQO [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> e:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.570, AVAST4: Win32:WinSpy-FP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.ey -> c:\rom\p-43553jiyw-8374322329-0909090987-120\sys32s.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.15463 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.tc -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.tc -> g:\nqbulx.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

